# drill doctor, useful or useless??



## youngtimber (Feb 24, 2011)

Me and my brother(who is more interested in metalwork) are considering on buying one of these models, but are not sure on which one or even if their any good. just wandering if anone had any ideas or better jigs/ ways to sharpen drill bits. also a note that we are in the uk, so us products only will not be of use.
thanks again.

this is the link- http://www.drilldoctor.com/


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I've got one, have had it for 3 yrs or thereabouts, and I have yet to use it.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

I've used similar tools in a machine shop environment. While I cannot vouch for the DD personally, the mounting jig(collet) is remarkably similar to the units I've used. The ones I used produced consistent results, especially on the smaller bits. I'm gonna watch this one…I've been considering them too.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For people with shaky hands or poor eyesight it may be useful. 
I have a DD somewhere in my stuff my dad bought on sale
at Sears. I have never used it.

Here's why:

Standard twist drills are shaped for drilling metal, not wood. It
is easy to resharpen them with the same bevel on a grinder,
except the really small ones can be tricky. If I am sharpening
a bit for wood, I almost always regrind it to a cabinet-maker's
point, which is like a brad point. It is not that hard to do, though
with the small drills it takes finesse.


----------



## youngtimber (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks. useful thanks, were not sure weather the price is worth it, you can buy a lot of drill bits for the price of th sharpener?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I too have considered the DD. Like you said, for the price of a couple of drill bit sets one can purchase a DD. I will be watching this for responses from experienced users.

Thank you, for posting a question that I'm sure many have been wanting to ask!!!


----------



## mikeho (Nov 7, 2009)

Luv it. I have had one in my mechanics shop for years and have had awesome luck with it. Nice when drilling heavy metal and bit dulls within seconds its sharp and drilling again.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

I have one of the original Drill Doctors and use it all the time on my metal drilling bits. It works very well of you set the bit properly in the bit holder.

For woodworking I use brad point bits.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the base model I bought on clearance for $20, unopened box. Works for twist and masonary bits. I ruined two bits before I actually took the instructions to heart. You have to set the bit in the collet properly, and watch how you do the rotations.

The trick is to use one hand to hold the collet in place after a rotation, which gives you time to reposition the other hand to turn the collet. This keeps the collect positioned all the time. After that, I spent the next 4 hours sharpening around a hundred bits of all sizes that would fit. I don't throw anything away. I was shocked at the number of masonary bits I had stashed.

The results mostly exceeded my expectations. Most of the bits were sharpened to like new. For me, the base model worked best on 1/4" and up. I got 1/8" bits sharp but I had to be more careful in the setup. I've heard the newer and more expensive models will sharpen brad point bits, and I believe cut a brad of some sort onto a twist bit. As they say, your milage may vary.


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I have an older model at home and a newer one at work. The one at work I use all the time and have more than paid for it self not replacing bits. Easy to use and quick.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a Drill Doctor 400 that has always worked well for me. It came with the 1/8"-1/2" and the 1/2"-3/4" chuck. It only sharpens to 118°, but will also do split points. Meticulous attention to detail is required when chucking the bit. Otherwise, poor results will be attained.

I've seen the video for the newest model on YouTube. It will do spade bits, but not brad point bits. Most of the reviews on Amazon say the spade bit feature doesn't work very well.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

StephenW got it right, the newer models will make and sharpen a split point, not brad points. If I had to guess, a lot of the amazon reviews are by folks not taking the time to learn the system. A file and slip stone will sharpen up spade bits, especially if the bit is placed in a jig to make the angle more easier to work from and maintain, same with router bits.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My Drill Dr has paid for itself many times over but a metal worker will need one more than a woodworker. I have the model that sharpens up to 3/4" bits. Small bits are usually inexpensive but when you get over 1/2" they get a lot pricier.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have one I used for very small drills, but I sharpen most of them by hand. It worked ok. No complaints.


----------



## mark4345 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have the newer model which also does spade bits. I think its great i have used it a lot and it sharpens bits to new condition. I think it works excellent especially on spade bits, i work as a carpenter also so my bits get a lot of use.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I have had one for a long time and have tried many times unsuccessfully to sharpen drill bits with it. I have come to the conclusion that I could perform brain surgery before I could ever sharpen a drill bit. I own more used dull drill bits than anyone…...........


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You can learn to sharpen twist drills with a ordinary grinder; however, it takes a little practice to learn how and to be able to do it in a symmetrical and efficient manner. I have never owned a mechanical sharpener but others who work in maintenance have told me that a good one works reasonably well. IMHO, it is better to have one if not having one causes you to neglect your drill bits.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I have had mine for a year or two now, and I really like it. It isn't at all hard to learn if you pay attention to the instructions. I'm not worried about the cost of sharpening versus replacing bits, I just like to have a sharp bit when drilling. After all, most of our bits are not finely machined tools parts like were made 50 years ago. They likely need sharpening out of the box. It would be nice if you could use it on brad bits to, but I will take what I can get.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I had a Machine Shop teacher show me how to sharpen bits by hand back in the early 60's … and I have had very good results with that for a LONG time … now that I'm in my 60's, I find I can use a little help here & there with eyesight & such, so the D.D. has been a blessing. I've had it for many years, and it does exactly what it's claimed to do.

As for the concept that you can buy a lot of bits for the price of a D.D. ... that is absolutely true … bet then you just accumulate more dull bits, and still don't have the means to sharpen them, so what have you accomplished ???

As stated … drill bits these days are like chisels in that they pretty much need a touch up right out of the package even before the first use … making all those new bits a "bit" (hahah .. I crack me up) less attractive.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gee, I love my Drill Doctor, and I don't even have the best one yet…. but I will, I hope.

I would be willing to pay $3/lb plus shipping in the continental US for any decent bits you have dulled. No brad points, no broken bits, no spade bits, ( I have dozens and dozens and dozens.), I might be interested in Forstners but I would have to see them first. Some I can't sharpen and aren't worth the expense to ship. No Harbor Freight or Northern Tool or other Chinese/Taiwanese or other Asian bits, thankyouverymuch. I got lots of those and they work great as anodes to derust tools using electrolytic derusting.

Minimum is a pound and I'll weigh and inspect them them when I receive them and would be willing to send the rest back at your expense.

I would also be interested in 10" and 7 1/4" saw blades as long as they are of a quality namebrand. No Oldham, Irwin, Hitachi, Ryobi etc. I've tried sharpening them on the Foley and the carbides don't hold up well.

You can PM me by going to my profile if your interested. Where else can you get $3/lb for steel scrap?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Very useful, and easy to sharpen twist bits. It won't work with forstner or spade bits, or brad point bits for that matter. If you use mostly twist bits, it will keep them nice and sharp.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Unless you do a lot of metalworking, a DD is a very usefull tool to have around. Drill bits most times only need a touch-up to get them sharp, but I'm talking metals. Standard (jobber) drill bits are meant for drilling metals and don't do a good job on wood. Forstener, spade or brad points are best for wood. If the drill bits you use are only intended for wood, the DD won't do you any good.


----------

